# skywatches.com.sg.......reputable?



## jonesberry355 (Apr 21, 2006)

I am going to be buying a seiko 200m auto diver and was wondering if anyone has done business with skywatches.com.sg before and if so, is it reputable? Am I correct in assuming all watches are authentic and will come with box, manual, papers, etc.?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Adrian Low is a real nice guy. As far as I know he´s selling via ebay too and has lots of positive feedbacks. BTW: For questions like yours we do have the Inquiry-Forum ;-)


----------



## jonesberry355 (Apr 21, 2006)

sorry, new to this forum.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

jonesberry355 said:


> sorry, new to this forum.


No problem at all, we are all newbies somehow & somewhere ;-) 
Let´s see some pics if you pull the trigger.


----------



## Colin T (Apr 21, 2006)

I am not recommending necessarily, but i know someone who seemed to get great price / great service from superchrono.com - maybe worth a look?

Colin


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Colin. As I understand it, superchrono is in Singapore, and one would have to pay import/duty fees on a watch coming from them. Cheers, Bob


----------



## cmcuong (Feb 11, 2006)

jonesberry355 said:


> I am going to be buying a seiko 200m auto diver and was wondering if anyone has done business with skywatches.com.sg before and if so, is it reputable? Am I correct in assuming all watches are authentic and will come with box, manual, papers, etc.?


Nice guy, I have been there and bought a seiko 007 and samurai from him. 
Drop him a email for good price.


----------



## Down Under Divers (Feb 15, 2006)

Bought 4 watches from him, also trades as watches59 on Ebay. Adrian Low is a great guy, reccomended! :-!


----------



## Cengo (Apr 21, 2011)

Down Under Divers said:


> Bought 4 watches from him, also trades as watches59 on Ebay. Adrian Low is a great guy, reccomended! :-!


skywatches customer reviews mostly good but I ve sent them 3 mails and they still didnt respond.Similar mail I sent to creation watches and they respond straight away.But problem with them casio said creation watches are not our authorized dealer and creation watches said, they cant say where they import to casio watch..Himm thats suspicious.Skywatches authorized or not dont know yet but this people they couldnt even answer my basic questions(below) every customer has a right to ask.

1-Are you authorized casio dealer?Do you buy direct from casio itself?Or do you buy watches casios disributors?
2-Product we buy do you send with manual and warrant paper with in the original box etx?Where you import casio watches?i.e. China-japan etx?
3-How many days after I order can I have product in my hands?(Victoria/Australia)
4-What makes PRG 500 watches on your web page original prices much cheaper than Creation watches?(Please check their page for the same product very different price range)
5-Last question is:On your web page there are 4, PRG 500 watches.I read information about them and everything is the same except prices and color difference.For example:

PRG 500 - 1: $333.00 (original price)
PRG 500Y-1DR : $499.00(original price)

Original prices of these 2 watches $166 different.Thats a lot!But all the information is same and they are both resin strap.So what makes the one expensive than the other?Same as prg 500G also different price.

Also anywhere I checked from web pages or even here in Australia PRG 500 T is the most expensive watch than the others.And its perfcetly normal because its titanium band (others resin strap).But on your web page this watch is $59 cheaper than PRG 500Y(original price)but your price is same for both.Can you please explain this?What makes PRG 500Y resin strap-expensive than PRG 500 Titanum strap?

Some strange prices on their web about these product and they couldnt answer.Actually they respond at first but after I ask these questions 3 times they never replied.


----------



## 80DGY (Nov 6, 2010)

FWIW - I got my orange monster from them and absolutely no complaints

I'm here in Australia and had no problems with them or the product at all? Box, papers, warranty card, everything was there

very happy, I would definitely use them again!


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Cengo said:


> Some strange prices on their web about these product and they couldnt answer.Actually they respond at first but after I ask these questions 3 times they never replied.


No offence, but I'm not surprised! Their pricing strategies are frankly none of your business. I can see how he might want to answer whether he is an authorised dealer or not, but other than that I don't think there is enough time in the world to spend 30 minutes or more to spend on replying to your email. If they did that with every potential (that is the key word here) customer, they'd never get anything done! I'm pretty sure they get more than 16 emails per day. ;-)

BTW, their webpage clearly states that all watches are guaranteed genuine and shipped with original paperwork. Why ask those question all over again???

P.S. I do think you should ask questions. But keep it simple and to the point! No one likes answering a question written in the form of a long novel (especially if some of the answers are clearly stated on the webpage already).


----------



## Cengo (Apr 21, 2011)

fluppyboy said:


> No offence, but I'm not surprised! Their pricing strategies are frankly none of your business. I can see how he might want to answer whether he is an authorised dealer or not, but other than that I don't think there is enough time in the world to spend 30 minutes or more to spend on replying to your email. If they did that with every potential (that is the key word here) customer, they'd never get anything done! I'm pretty sure they get more than 16 emails per day. ;-)
> 
> BTW, their webpage clearly states that all watches are guaranteed genuine and shipped with original paperwork. Why ask those question all over again???
> 
> P.S. I do think you should ask questions. But keep it simple and to the point! No one likes answering a question written in the form of a long novel (especially if some of the answers are clearly stated on the webpage already).


Why not my or customer business?They can put any price on their product.Thats their business not mine(like you said)I know whats my business or not but if they do this business they have to answer customer questions.If customer is going to spent money, they have a right to ask and learn everything about that product am I right?if you go any shop to buy something they will answer any question you ask.If you not happy with their answers simply you not gonna buy.Some online shops they say,they are authorized on their web but when we ask to manufacturer they said:they are not.So as a customer we like to be sure company and the product we buy.

I didnt tell them, why your prices are like that etx?Their price can be a dollar or $10 000 not my problem.As a customer I wanted to learn, they are all same watchers (PRG 500),same shop,same information about all watches on their page.So I asked what makes the original prices are very different.Whats wrong with that? Maybe I asked too much but I did because some customer says didnt come with in the original box or one said he had it one month later,one said he had to give custom tax etx.So instead of believing this people straight away I thought I better ask to company to be sure.Anything wrong with that? For me not!They can get much more than 16 mails a day, they do business.If only 16 very good.I thought might be around hundred.Any other company they answer.Even they answer late,they send short mail and say;we will check and get back to you.Thats not hard am I right?There are some sayings about business:Customer is always right even they wrong or customers are our bosses.Not us but they have to be patient to customer.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Well, good luck with the wait. As I said, they tell you that their watches are 100% authentic, and they answer some other questions that you asked in your original email. As to why other shops sell the same watch for more, or whether they get their stock from Japan or from their country's distributor - how is that your business?

Don't get me wrong, ask any question you like, and give your money to whom you like. But, as others have pointed out here - they are a genuine dealer, and I think they probably get several hundred emails each day. Personally, I am not surprised that they do not have time to answer questions about where they get their stock from, why they are cheaper than someone else (how could they possibly know, they are not running the other business)? And I definitely don't know why they should have the slightest clue why an Australian dealer is so much more expensive, when they don't own and operate an Australian business? Why don't you sell an email to the Aussie dealer and ask them?

Let me put it this way - if they only spend 5 minutes on answering each email (and your would take at least four times that long - going online to see what their competitors are up to, then coming up with possible reason for it, then typing it out for you), and they get 150 emails per day, that's 12.5 hours of work for one person! Seeing that they probably work an 8-hour day, maybe 10, they would be falling behind already. They could put more staff on, but then they'd probably have to put their prices up. It's a Catch-22, and I will say it again - I'm not surprised you're still waiting for an answer.

If you want an answer, keep it short and to the point! I'm pretty sure you will have better luck. I have always had a reply from Adrian. Always.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Bought a few from them. Had no problems and they got here super-quick.


----------



## Cengo (Apr 21, 2011)

fluppyboy said:


> Well, good luck with the wait. As I said, they tell you that their watches are 100% authentic, and they answer some other questions that you asked in your original email. As to why other shops sell the same watch for more, or whether they get their stock from Japan or from their country's distributor - how is that your business?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, ask any question you like, and give your money to whom you like. But, as others have pointed out here - they are a genuine dealer, and I think they probably get several hundred emails each day. Personally, I am not surprised that they do not have time to answer questions about where they get their stock from, why they are cheaper than someone else (how could they possibly know, they are not running the other business)? And I definitely don't know why they should have the slightest clue why an Australian dealer is so much more expensive, when they don't own and operate an Australian business? Why don't you sell an email to the Aussie dealer and ask them?
> 
> ...


Then better I ask questions one by one and send separate mail for eachone.You right about that.Because when I sent them mail few weeks ago they respond a day later.One of my friend sent a mail to them after me and they respond him.Like you said these watches are very expensive in Australia.I did ask.They just said ,different market thats all

I dont know their business system or how many people work for them etx?My couisan have a business we cant even talk because every 5 minutes somebody call him.he get upset but still open the phone and talk minutes.But he upset not because of getting mails and phones.he upset because he says:I have 2 secretary in the factory.people in the office but people still calling me.You know what I mean?If you do business you have to think everything.Specially online business.You have to think I might get a lot of mail everyday and if you dont have enough worker and dont want to hire somebody think something about that How can answer or how can I answer quickly.

I use to work a place long time ago and back then no bar codes.Sometime customer come he look around 30 min.and buy nothing and I use to stand 30 min too.Sometime customer was asking question 20 min. after that he buy only a little think or not even buy.I use to upset too.Time is money..But if you do business you ve to think all these things.There will be stupid customers, like me asking long questions and after that maybe buy nothing.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought a seiko from them. It's all legit. Service for me was sloooooow though. Took him nearly 2 weeks just to put it in the mail.


----------



## wus22 (Dec 22, 2010)

I ordered one of the more expensive g-shock's.After almost two days of no acknowledgement and me emailing them regarding the order, they emailed back that they did not have it in stock (no such indication in their web-page) . Usual stalling tactics that they now have it in back-order and offering the selection of another watch, which is plain silly. I asked for a refund,emailing them twice, but no action has been taken yet.... I am really unhappy with their procedures... I hope this does not escalate to a paypal dispute, but accepting money for something you do not carry in stock, while indicating nothing of this sort, is bad customer practice.... I was hoping for much better based on the previous posts... I hope they come through,but the experience has been bad till now.
PS I finally got a refund. I can neither recommend them nor dissuade anyone from buying from them. Emailing them to make sure they have something in stock before ordering is probably the best solution.


----------



## Chaddyios (May 21, 2011)

I had a similar experience with the watch being ordered "was out of stock." Adrian was very helpful and asked if I would like a different watch. I told him no and that I would wait for his stock to replenish. It was an additional week. I received that watch fine in about 21/2 weeks. I was willing to wait and he delivered.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wus22 said:


> I ordered one of the more expensive g-shock's.After almost two days of no acknowledgement and me emailing them regarding the order, they emailed back that they did not have it in stock (no such indication in their web-page) . Usual stalling tactics that they now have it in back-order and offering the selection of another watch, which is plain silly. I asked for a refund,emailing them twice, but no action has been taken yet.... I am really unhappy with their procedures... I hope this does not escalate to a paypal dispute, but accepting money for something you do not carry in stock, while indicating nothing of this sort, is bad customer practice.... I was hoping for much better based on the previous posts... I hope they come through,but the experience has been bad till now.
> PS I finally got a refund. I can neither recommend them nor dissuade anyone from buying from them. Emailing them to make sure they have something in stock before ordering is probably the best solution.





Chaddyios said:


> I had a similar experience with the watch being ordered "was out of stock." Adrian was very helpful and asked if I would like a different watch. I told him no and that I would wait for his stock to replenish. It was an additional week. I received that watch fine in about 21/2 weeks. I was willing to wait and he delivered.


I actually had a similar experience when I bought my first Seiko. It was the SNDA57 that I wanted, the bead blasted military chrono. I ordered from Skywatches, and was told after I paid that the the watch was out of stock, but they were expecting them. At the time I was in an impatient mood, so I requested a refund which I got. I then ordered the watch's stainless cousin, the SNDA67 from Amazon, only to get an email hours later from Skywatches saying, hey, it's in stock now. In all honesty, I expected at least a few days/up to a week for the watch to return to stock, not like literally the next day. It was half confusion/suspicion toward Skywatch, but also half my own impatience. If I'd just waited, I think everything would have gone fine. Luckily, I liked the SS chrono more than I thought I would.

It just seemed rather odd and convenient for Skywatches to be out of stock, take my money, refund it, then get the watch back in stock...

However, a few months later I was out for the SNZG15, and Skywatches seemed to have the best price/availability. There were no problems with this order and I had the watch in about 4 days-- the week before Christmas. I had been expecting a loooong shipping delay too, and it came quicker 'n hell.

In that respect, Skywatches for the most part redeemed itself.


----------



## sean339 (Jun 2, 2011)

Colin T said:


> I am not recommending necessarily, but i know someone who seemed to get great price / great service from superchrono.com - maybe worth a look?
> 
> Colin


DO NOT use superchrono!!! What a nightmare. Ordered a watch that never came. Sent repeated e-mails asking what happened and asking for a tracking number and was only told it was resent, or it would be resent after they had told me it was resent a week earlier. I couldn't trust anything they told me and I never got the things I asked them for as in the tracking number or the explanation...they avoided it entirely in their emails of 3-4 words. Very frustrating and no phone number to contact anyone. Finally had to get a refund from Paypal that I am waiting on now. Horrible experience. I didn;t realize that I was ordering from Singapore until AFTER I placed the order. To be honest, I think this is more of a Singapore issue than an individual watch company. I am not prejudiced by any means, but when it comes to business and customer service that we expect in the U.S.; these places fall severely short in many ways. I have seen numerous complaints on a few of these Singapore companies and they all seem to revolve around poor communication and customer service. What is acceptable behavior to them is not to us, so buyer beware when you order from here and make sure you use Paypal. I had heard that Skywatches was better than this place and also Creationwatches, but when it does go south on some orders, the main complaint is similar to what I described and experienced.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, this thread started in 2006!!!! Hahahaha... Ok anyway, I actually bought my SKX007K from Skywatches back in October of 2008.. But as I live in Singapore, I didn't make the purchase online, instead I went down to their shop and bought it personally. They're no doubt trustworthy and they strictly sell only authentic Seiko/Casio watches... By the way, I still have the receipt, which still looks good after all these years inside the Seiko box.. if anyone wants to see it, let me know ;-)


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

sean339 said:


> DO NOT use superchrono!!! What a nightmare...To be honest, I think this is more of a Singapore issue than an individual watch company. I am not prejudiced by any means, but when it comes to business and customer service that we expect in the U.S.; these places fall severely short in many ways.... What is acceptable behavior to them is not to us...


Mate, are you for _real_???? Good grief!

You're not "not prejudiced by any means" but you warn that "what is acceptable behavior to them" is quite different to what WE expect! Got to keep an eye on _them_, eh?

Now I can't comment on Superchrono, as I've never done business with that company.

BUT...

I have bought a bunch of watches from various vendors Singapore and Malaysia and always been very satisfied with the transaction. I have bought off eBay, across the counter and from web stores. I've bought at least 3 watches from Adrian of skywatches. Never a problem. Never felt cheated by any of them.

Only twice has there been an "issue" which needed to be resolved, and both times it was sorted without a hitch. I had a SKX779 which would not change date after having it for a week... I returned it to the vendor and they promptly sent me a NEW one. The other time I was sent an SKX009 with a Z22 trap. I had ordered one with a Jubilee bracelet. The vendor simply send me a Seiko Jubilee bracelet... free of charge. And I got to keep the Z22.

By all means tell us about the sour deal with superchrono. It might be useful to some forum members. But please back off with the generalisations and blanket statements.

BTW... by _far_ the worst service I've encountered was from WJean when I bought a Super Oyster bracelet. But we all know about those Canadians and their idea of _acceptable behavior_, eh? :-d


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I bought a Seiko watch from them. There were some tiny marks on the crystal, a manufacturing defect. They exchanged the watch, no problems at all. Skywatches is a reputable business, and I will purchase from them again.


----------



## Bener (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got an awesome deal from Skywatches.com.sr - I couldn't recommend them enough! 
Fast service, great prices and I had my watch in New Zealand within 3 days(!) of delivery!

I was a bit apprehensive but it worked out great and my watch came with genuine international guarantee. (Omega watch)

VERY impressed!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Cengo said:


> Then better I ask questions one by one and send separate mail for eachone.You right about that.Because when I sent them mail few weeks ago they respond a day later.One of my friend sent a mail to them after me and they respond him.Like you said these watches are very expensive in Australia.I did ask.They just said ,different market thats all
> 
> I dont know their business system or how many people work for them etx?My couisan have a business we cant even talk because every 5 minutes somebody call him.he get upset but still open the phone and talk minutes.But he upset not because of getting mails and phones.he upset because he says:I have 2 secretary in the factory.people in the office but people still calling me.You know what I mean?If you do business you have to think everything.Specially online business.You have to think I might get a lot of mail everyday and if you dont have enough worker and dont want to hire somebody think something about that How can answer or how can I answer quickly.
> 
> I use to work a place long time ago and back then no bar codes.Sometime customer come he look around 30 min.and buy nothing and I use to stand 30 min too.Sometime customer was asking question 20 min. after that he buy only a little think or not even buy.I use to upset too.Time is money..But if you do business you ve to think all these things.There will be stupid customers, like me asking long questions and after that maybe buy nothing.


But..Back in those days you could not order the same thing on the internet at a 5th of what you'd pay in the North American market, and you probably did not deal with hundreds and hundreds of letters a day written to you in your second language to which you had to reply...I think that's the point that some are trying to make. In any case, Adrian and Skywatches is awesome. I bought my first online watch from him way back in 2004 or so.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

sean339 said:


> DO NOT use superchrono!!! What a nightmare. Ordered a watch that never came. Sent repeated e-mails asking what happened and asking for a tracking number and was only told it was resent, or it would be resent after they had told me it was resent a week earlier. I couldn't trust anything they told me and I never got the things I asked them for as in the tracking number or the explanation...they avoided it entirely in their emails of 3-4 words. Very frustrating and no phone number to contact anyone. Finally had to get a refund from Paypal that I am waiting on now. Horrible experience. I didn;t realize that I was ordering from Singapore until AFTER I placed the order. To be honest, I think this is more of a Singapore issue than an individual watch company. I am not prejudiced by any means, but when it comes to business and customer service that we expect in the U.S.; these places fall severely short in many ways. I have seen numerous complaints on a few of these Singapore companies and they all seem to revolve around poor communication and customer service. What is acceptable behavior to them is not to us, so buyer beware when you order from here and make sure you use Paypal. I had heard that Skywatches was better than this place and also Creationwatches, but when it does go south on some orders, the main complaint is similar to what I described and experienced.


That's one heckuva 1st post...I'm sure you've managed to insult and offend all sorts of people with that one.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Trying not to add fuel to any fires here so I'll just say that I ordered an SNZH57J from Skywatches and a SKZ323 from Creationwatches and both turned out great!


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)

Cengo said:


> skywatches customer reviews mostly good but I ve sent them 3 mails and they still didnt respond.Similar mail I sent to creation watches and they respond straight away.But problem with them casio said creation watches are not our authorized dealer and creation watches said, they cant say where they import to casio watch..Himm thats suspicious.Skywatches authorized or not dont know yet but this people they couldnt even answer my basic questions(below) every customer has a right to ask.
> 
> 1-Are you authorized casio dealer?Do you buy direct from casio itself?Or do you buy watches casios disributors?
> 2-Product we buy do you send with manual and warrant paper with in the original box etx?Where you import casio watches?i.e. China-japan etx?
> ...


Hey cengo, I'm sure you are curious to know as much as you can before you want to impart your precious $$, but dude, not every retailer is going to tell you all the details. You have to understand that this business is highly competitive and sometimes retailers just don't want to divulge too much.

If you do not get the answers you want from them, just don't buy from them.

Personally, I've bought more than a few from skywatches.....too many in fact. All my experiences with them were great.


----------



## siddck (Jul 2, 2011)

I ordered a Casio Baby-G BGA110 from them on July 4, 2011 with FedEx Express Shipping to Australia (2 to 4 working days delivery).

It should have been delivered to me by the 6th of July.....well it wasn't so I wrote to them on the 6th. Didn't get a response from them so wrote again requesting a tracking number for the shipment. This time I heard from them, but was told the watch in stock was defective and also the last piece. They have sent that one for repairs and ordered stock from their suppliers and it may take at least a week!!

I wrote to skywatches.com.sg again saying I am willing to wait if they can ship the watch for sure in a week's time, but as usual no response (until 8th July) from them despite a reminder.

I am a bit sceptical about the watch now..will they ship the repaired item to me instead of a new one?.

Also what is annoying is that I paid 12.5% of the watch's cost for express shipping and still wont have it for at least 2 weeks due to no fault of mine. A responsible and genuine seller in my opinion should have offered to refund the shipping amount, while still using the same shipping method as a goodwill gesture.

Maybe I'm expecting too much from a seller who doesn't even respond unless you send them 2-3 emails on the same issue.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

That does not sound good at all! Ring Skywatches, or cancel your order through you credit card company if you're not comfortable with the transaction at this point (I know I wouldn't be if that happened to me).


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I just ordered a SPORK at Skywatches.com 

Based on what I read here I have no doubt the order will be processed correctly and I will receive the watch within let's say a week's time.

I live in the Netherlands, that's a tiny country in Europe, nonetheless I expect no problems.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Based on what I read here I have no doubt the order will be processed correctly and I will receive the watch within let's say a week's time.


Well you obviously didn't read about my experience then:-d. I've discussed it in 2 other threads (one in this very forum) so I won't repeat myself. I wish you luck of course...the sales staff and customer service reps may have simply been vacationing on Mars during the 2 months I had to wait to get my money back. I can admit it may have been a fluke experience and if I ordered 10 more watches from them, all might very well arrive on time and in perfect condition. But I won't take that chance ever again, not when I can buy from other dealers who have a perfect service record with me.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes!
skywatches.com is reputable.
Ordered 3 watches from them with no problem.
"Gentlemen" please take your discussions on "racism" and "prejudices" somewhere else.
This is not the appropriate forum.
francobollo


----------



## Mahakala (Jul 8, 2011)

I sent them an order today, will update how the service and watch was/is. Seems like they are getting mainly positive reviews on here but the naysayers makes me wonder. However I'm sure that many more 'reputable' companies have the same complaints.

Will see! :-!

Edit* Quick delivery and the watch seems to be in excellent condition. 5/5.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Shademantis said:


> Well you obviously didn't read about my experience then:-d. I've discussed it in 2 other threads (one in this very forum) so I won't repeat myself. I wish you luck of course...the sales staff and customer service reps may have simply been vacationing on Mars during the 2 months I had to wait to get my money back. I can admit it may have been a fluke experience and if I ordered 10 more watches from them, all might very well arrive on time and in perfect condition. But I won't take that chance ever again, not when I can buy from other dealers who have a perfect service record with me.


That does not sound too promising indeed.
Hopefully all goes well this time.
I'll keep my fingers crossed..


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I just ordered a SPORK at Skywatches.com
> 
> Based on what I read here I have no doubt the order will be processed correctly and I will receive the watch within let's say a week's time.
> 
> ...


Get a load of this : I just looked up the Spork on the skywatches.com.sg website again, and now I see, quite near the bottom of the page it says:

"We do not ship Seiko watches to EU countries"

Oops!!...
I live in Europe, yet the order was accepted..

Not only that; after you've added the item of your liking to the Shopping Cart you then have to first choose your COUNTRY from a drop down menu so I selected "the Netherlands".
Since my country IS in that drop down menu naturally no alarm bells went off.

I did receive an error message later on, during the checkout, but that didn't state any problem with the selected country.
After the checkout I received a confirmation e-mail from paypal stating everything was ok.

Still, to be sure I sent them an e-mail.
In which I mentioned I got some sort of error message during the checkout, and asking them to please send me a confirmation e-mail that the order is received correctly and everything is ok.

I sent the e-mail right after I placed the order, on the 9th.
This morning (the 11th), the first next business day, I promptly received an e-mail from Customer Support (at 8:00 no less) which said:

"Your order was shipped out via Fedex with tracking number ***[yada yada buch of numbers]***

You may track the shipment after 24hrs."

Yet somehow I get the feeling I have to keep my fingers crossed till my Spork actually gets here...


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Got my SKX007J from Skywatches today. So far so good. My old Black Monster was purchased from them too, about 2 years ago which I've since sold away. Will go back to them if I need to.


----------



## 80DGY (Nov 6, 2010)

I just had a Casio G300ML turn up from skywatches, no dramas here so I'm two for two (O Monster and this one)


----------



## siddck (Jul 2, 2011)

Got an email from them saying that the watch is out of stock even with their supplier! Said they'll refund the money paid via PayPal.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I am very confused. Maybe I'm getting old :-s
I'd swear I had ordered a watch at SkyWatches.com.sg last weekend.
But I am not sure anymore.

After I ordered the watch I sent an e-mail to [email protected].
I got an e-mail back from [email protected] just stating they shipped it out, and giving me a FedEx trackingnumber.

The confirmation e-mail from PayPal said the beneficiairy was simply named: "Chrono".

Then I got a Shipment notification from FedEx, again stating the company name was "Chrono" and a "mrs Tan" was named.

So franky I don't know what company I ordered my watch from anymore because after I bought the watch I never saw the name "SkyWatches" anywhere ever again :think:
All I DO know is the FedEx parcel was indeed sent from Singapore that's all.

Do any of these names sound familiair to you guys? Maybe if you ever ordered a watch there these names ring a bell??
I'd really like to know

The FedEx parcel also said Mrs. Tan from "Chrono" had sent the package.

Yet google can't find a watch company just using the search word "Chrono".

Who ever I bought the watch from I must say I can recommend the place to those with little patience :
- I ordered the watch on saturday the 9th,
- They immediately sent it out on the first next business day (monday the 11th),
- And it arrived on wednesday the 13th. All the way from Singapore.

Only thing I must say is they didn't use any protecting materials, the watch box was just put in a FedEx envelope as is.
So the corners of the watchbox are somewhat 'round' from transportation.
The watch seems fine I hope it wasn't smacked around too much.

Funny detail I thought was that in the shipment notification e-mail FedEx stated the estimated delivery time would be July 13th, 'before 12:00' (it literally said that).
And what do you know the FedEx guy rang the doorbell around 11:55 :-!:-d


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got 2 coming in this week. Last 2 times were perfect.


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Have emailed other site and received responses quickly for general enquiries. Never received a response from skywatches.


----------



## Stewart E (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I bought my SNZH55 watch from them back in early June and am pleased as punch. I received the watch about 2 weeks after I ordered it. It was shipped via registered mail. There is an option to ship via Fed-ex but on a sub $200 watch I saw no need. I will order from them again just as soon as the SNZH57 is back in stock!

Stew


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

FWIW, I just bought a Casio Edifice chronograph from Skywatches and I'd give them 4 stars out of 5. Service was very prompt - the watch shipped within four hours of being ordered. The package arrived two business days late but that was Fedex's fault. The watch is in good condition except for a very minor hairline scratch on the bezel. For what I paid, though, that doesn't bother me much. I'd buy from them again.


----------



## wus22 (Dec 22, 2010)

New feedback,just received a g-shock from them,speedy delivery,no fuss


----------



## Maddy (Aug 20, 2011)

I relocated to Singapore just a couple of weeks back. I wanted to get the Casio G Shock Riseman. So I started looking out for stores and I came across this one online.. 

I read this thread on watchuseek, and I decided to go to the store personally... the hosts were very gracious. They also told me that they did not have the atomic one i.e. GW9200, but they did have the G9200..

I got it! love the watch!

P.S. This is my first post!


----------



## SanSanich (Sep 8, 2011)

It is reputable.
I ordered *Seiko Sport Military SNZG17J1* on 29 sept. 2011 and got it on 29 oct. 2011. Everything seems fine.


----------



## watchfun2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Skywatches.com.sg is good, reliable, friendly and helpful. It operates a shop in Singapore too. One can buy from this website with confidence!


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

i have been to their shop in china town SG. very nice and great sellers.


----------



## nezoki (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, Is it cheaper at the store than on ebay?
If so, I might want to stop by there when I am in Singapore.
I'm a big fan of Japanese brands, hence my moniker.
Cheers,

PS: This is my first post too!



Maddy said:


> I relocated to Singapore just a couple of weeks back. I wanted to get the Casio G Shock Riseman. So I started looking out for stores and I came across this one online..
> 
> I read this thread on watchuseek, and I decided to go to the store personally... the hosts were very gracious. They also told me that they did not have the atomic one i.e. GW9200, but they did have the G9200..
> 
> ...


----------



## szonline (Dec 11, 2011)

not so reliable. After I ordered watches, in 2 days, they cancelled without consulting me. They said the watches not shipped to the country and also the watches not available. In fact, the country was in the selection box, the country's currency was in display. The watch was shown as available after cancelling mine. So this company is not reliable.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

szonline said:


> not so reliable. After I ordered watches, in 2 days, they cancelled without consulting me. They said the watches not shipped to the country and also the watches not available. In fact, the country was in the selection box, the country's currency was in display. The watch was shown as available after cancelling mine. So this company is not reliable.



Curious...In what country are you located?


----------



## Hitohira (Sep 25, 2010)

I tired to order a watch just to find I couldn't pick up any shipping method ... so I contacted them and I get that they don't ship to Slovenia ... seriously, using the "estimated shipping and tax" form, I can get rates for all our neighbor countries, but not ours.
Now I'm waiting for some explanation from them ...


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

nezoki said:


> Hi, Is it cheaper at the store than on ebay?
> If so, I might want to stop by there when I am in Singapore.
> I'm a big fan of Japanese brands, hence my moniker.
> Cheers,
> ...


It depends, i got a good deal on a seiko chrono there only to see it go on sale for 5 bucks less on amazon about 2 days later. They seem to be very cheap with some models and fairly average with others. Since they sell asian market only watches with a free shipping option which is no box but securely wrapped and protected with tags and papers, they can save you a lot of money if you're buying from an asian country.


----------



## Hitohira (Sep 25, 2010)

> All items are free shipping item. We don't ship to Slovenia due to the customs problem.


That guy doesn't know what he talks about :/


----------



## kiwisan (Feb 17, 2012)

SKYWATCHES WARRANTY .......BEWARE

I bought 10 watches from skywatches (because there seemed to be a general concensus that they are reliable)
Well the watches were fine ;arrived sealed up in the Fedex bag. Didnt look too closely at INTERNATIONAL WARRANTY CARDS .....6 months later a Monster has an issue so I send it away with warranty to Seiko Service Centre. Hello..Not Valid!!! Card had been tampered with.So I looked at the warranty cards and HALF of them had the CODE number SCRATCHED off the Card.....Half of my Warrantys are invalid. How many of yours are too??
Didn't seem to think it was an authorised Dealer as well. 
I am stunned....Guess what NO Response From Adrian either.
Any suggestions???

These Cards were all carefully doctored/tampered with. I will stick with Timeparadise from now on.


----------



## EK 401 (Oct 22, 2011)

Good Afternoon, long time lurker, first time poster - greetings all.

For my part, I found Adrian to be great. I purchased an SKX011J. It arrived on the NSW south coast 5 days after the order was placed! Great! However, the bezel insert was out of alignment by about a half a micron. It urked me so much that I couldn't ignore it, also, it seemed a rare failure for a Seiko (I own a Seiko BM and a 007 both perfect in that regard). 

I contacted Adrian by email, he responded within 24hrs stating he will either repair or replace the watch. I mailed it back. 8 days later (yesterday) he confirmed delivery and informed me he would be shipping a whole new watch! I was very impressed. Also, the original SKX011J arrived with warranty card and manual in the standard Seiko box. As I said, for my part I am very happy with his customer service.

As a side note, I have dealt with Creation Watches and Tung Choy - both were also good in terms of customer service and promptness of that service. Thats not a plug, just a bit more info.

Cheers Guys!

Cheers


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

I plan on visiting their store when I'm in Singapore in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dice32 (Jan 28, 2012)

kiwisan said:


> Card had been tampered with.So I looked at the warranty cards and HALF of them had the CODE number SCRATCHED off the Card.....Half of my Warrantys are invalid. How many of yours are too??


I have not order any form skywatches can you post a picture of the scratched off warranty card I know what you are talking about.

Cheers


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've ordered from both Skywatches and Superchrono, and both were perfectly fine. Skywatches has some of the better prices, depending on the model. Superchrono prices didn't impress me as much, but they have some hard to find watches. I had to pay duty on my purchase from Superchrono, but that may be because I was living in Canada at the time and that's where I took delivery.


----------



## Devillish (Jun 13, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> I've ordered from both Skywatches and Superchrono, and both were perfectly fine. Skywatches has some of the better prices, depending on the model. Superchrono prices didn't impress me as much, but they have some hard to find watches. I had to pay duty on my purchase from Superchrono, but that may be because I was living in Canada at the time and that's where I took delivery.


hi guys..been wanting to get a watch from tis place but i hv read tt they are authorised dealers for seiko in singapore but when i checked with seiko's website, e shop 'Watch Fashion', which is their name of their physical shop, isnt listed as an authorized dealer..so i am very very skeptical..can someone pls clear my doubts? thank u..


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

They are NOT an authorized Seiko dealer. They sell grey market watches. They are also much more expensive than Creation Watches or Watches Bay. I've never dealt with Skywatches.com.sg


----------



## manaskdash (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,
I want to share my bitter experience with all of you to warn you about this FRAUD shop.
I have bought a watch CASIO EDIFICE ERA 200 DB on 1st Aug 2013. After 2 Weeks only it spoiled. I checked with Casio Service center, they said the piece is non-repairable. Then when I approached this shop, they did not even listen to me. Thay said "DO WHATEVER YOU WANT, BUT YOUR MONEY CANT BE REFUNDED, NEITHER THIS WATCH CAN BE REPLACED"
Now I have a spoiled watch (after 2 weeks of purchase) and 100% money gone.
I would advice,better pay 10-15% more, but buy from a reputed shop. Every penny worth.
I live in Singapore and my contact number is 91096682. 
If you have any doubt, please contact me.
Please take care,
Manas


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Shame to read the issues others have had – my one and only dealing was my aged Seiko Ti Sportura Chronograph, back in 2003.
Back then Paypal, was US only, iirc, so we had go through an Escrow service.
Needless to say, I had the watch before giving the approval to release the funds, so was able to inspect it.
Never given me one bit of jip in all that time, so I've never needed to call upon the warranty.
Based solely on my own experiences, I'd have instantly recommended them, but still would, in light of the above comments, albeit with the caveat that the buyer does a bit more checking to satisfy themselves.


----------



## jzn_13 (Dec 24, 2013)

I bought a Promaster from them yesterday at their shop at People's Park Complex (Singapore).
They gave me one with scratches in between the links of the bracelet and the lug, which I didn't noticed when I was inspecting it.
I only noticed it when I was already outside the shop on broad daylight, I went back to them immediately but they refused to do something about it. 
Telling me that I already inspected it before I paid and I already scratched it myself (for about 30mins of use).
Also, they did not give me a warranty card and told me just to show the receipt from them within 1-year.
That's my sad Christmas buying experience, my first time and will never buy from them...worst if I bought it online from them.
I usually buy at Bencoolen and Bras Basah and never had that experience...lesson learned.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Use 2 nick to post this! Must be pissed off. That wat u get for beliving in cheap deals

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------

